# Webserver für Jar File



## Steffanie (7. Jan 2014)

Hi Jungs und vielleicht auf Mädels ,

Ich bins mal wieder.
Ich habs nun endlich hin bekommen eine Server Klasse hinzubekommen. 
Diese kann ich auch lokal bzw auf einem anderen PC starten und diesen als Server nutzen.
Würde aber gerne zu test zwecken die File auch mal online wo hochladen, wo diese die ganze Zeit läuft!
Schön wäre auch das wenn dort eine Konsole ausgabe möglich ist!
Die Datei ist gerade mal5kb groß also brauch ich keinen Hightech server...

Kennt ihr da einen Anbieter?
Wäre euch sehr Dankbar
Bzw auf was muss ich achten wenn ich das Netz nach Hostern durchsuche?
Kenne mich bei Webhostern leider nicht so gut aus


----------



## Sen-Mithrarin (8. Jan 2014)

tja, im gegensatz zu einem anderen thread wo die möglichkeiten recht umfangreich ausfallen bleibt dir leider nur eine wahl : kostenpflichtig !
auch wenn es schon schwer genug ist free-hoster für den JSP-bereich zu finden, so wird dich NIEMAND kostenfrei sowas ausführen lassen, alleine schon aus dem risiko das dein code ganz anderes vorhaben könnte als er angeblich soll

zu dem : man müsste sich mühsam um firewall-pflege kümmern, denn in der regel gibt es auch für admins nur begrenzte zugäng zum server, da noch extra n loch reinzukloppen nur für n billigen chat (oder der gleichen), diesem risiko setzt sich niemand freiwillig aus, da müsstest du schon n richtig dummen erwischen

und letztendlich ist es eine resourcen-frage : was kostet deine kleine 5kB server-datei an system-last ? auf jeden fall mindestens die VM
und alleine DAS ist den aufwand nicht wert wenn da nicht gleichzeitig immer minimum 100 leute aktiv sind die dann auch über werbung die kosten wieder reinspielen


fakto : such dir n vServer, die gibts für 5€-10€ im monat, zieh da n VM drauf, und ab dafür
das sich das nicht lohnt wirst du hoffentlich von selbst schnell genug merken


----------



## anti-held (8. Jan 2014)

Oder du kaufst dir einen RaspberryPi oder einen ähnlichen kleinen PC auf dem du eine VM drauf haust, ein Startskript für deinen Server schreibst und das ganze dann ans Netzwerk hängst. Dann muss nur noch dein Router die Ports weiterleiten und du dir eine Dyndns-Adresse zulegen oder eine Domain mieten.
Dann hast du deinen eigenen kleinen Server.
Raspi kostet ca 35-40€ und die dyndns adresse gibts glaub ich um sonst. (Anbieter sind z.B. no-ip und dyndns)
So kannst du alles mit dem Server machen was du willst.


----------



## ChristianK (8. Jan 2014)

Und bei den Fachkenntnissen, die er (vermutlich) hat wird er vermutlich bald als Spam-Schleuder dienen oder sonst gehackt werden. Bei allem Respekt, davon rate ich ab!


----------



## anti-held (8. Jan 2014)

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, wenn du deinen Server in ein WebArchiv umschreibst und dann einen Service wie Google App-Engine oder OpenShift von Red Hat nutzt.
Diese stellen dir eine Serverarchitektur bereits zur Verfügung. Du musst nur noch ein WAR-File erstellen und dieses hochladen.

Dazu müsstest du dich aber mit Servlets auseinandersetzen.


----------

